# I think she has good conformation but I could be wrong? KWPN Mare



## Jj1001 (Aug 26, 2020)

I've decided to give a miss on the heavy draught in the previous post and look at horses more suitable for jumping and xc (thankyou to those who commented and gave me guidance!) . This is a KWPN mare 5 yrs old, 16.2 hh, £8,000. She looks like she has good form (looks balanced?) but I would like to show you all as you have more knowledge and experience. Thankyou!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I’d be wondering why she’s not got a bigger price tag!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

She looks gorgeous but those are not good pictures to judge from -- she needs to be standing square on a clear level surface.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope she's a little bigger than 6.2hh.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Quick glance. She looks much better than the others. I'd want to know how much training has been put on her and what she is capable of currently. For that price I'd expect a horse to be solid in what I was looking at doing with it and then some.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> Quick glance. She looks much better than the others. I'd want to know how much training has been put on her and what she is capable of currently. For that price I'd expect a horse to be solid in what I was looking at doing with it and then some.


I think that would be a hard find. KWPN horses that are solid in what they are capable of doing are being sold for 20 to 30 grand and often times more right now.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

One not perfect confo pic but she looks ok to me in as much can be gleaned from that.

What's a kwpn? Why they so exxy?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

loosie said:


> What's a kwpn? Why they so exxy?


Dutch warmblood, I believe.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Koninklijk Warmbloed Paardenstamboek Nederland. Dutch registry of warmblood horses


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Lori more solid for what the OP is looking for. Low level. Younger horse not at potential yet and for some reason not expected to advance perhaps. Or older retired that may be sound for low levels but not competitive any longer at upper levels.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> Lori more solid for what the OP is looking for. Low level. Younger horse not at potential yet and for some reason not expected to advance perhaps. Or older retired that may be sound for low levels but not competitive any longer at upper levels.


That is what I am saying. This is a five year old horse so I am imagining that she is just started. A horse of this type of breeding at the top of their potential is going for tens of thousands of dollars. the weanlings that I have seen for sale of this type of breeding are going for the price that this five year old is being asked, sometimes more. Just saying, that is what they are going for. If the op wants this type of horse then 8 grand for a sound, healthy five year old is not bad.

This would definitely be a lot of money for me to drop on a horse, but hey, that's me. For some people, eight grand is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

As far as I know KWPN has three main "breeding directions": jumping, dressage and driving. This "direction" also needs to be looked at with view on what the buyer wants the horse for. 

Agreed on the price. Depending on breeding, even foals can get into 5 figures. Typically, foals sell between 3000 and 10000 Eur and that's in Holland. Exports could be much higher.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Wow! Don't think I'd even pay that for one with wings! Must be like the Bentley or Rolls of the horse world!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Koninklijk Warmbloed Paardenstamboek Nederland. Dutch registry of warmblood horses


Translated: Dutch Warmblood Royal Studbook more or less.

My guess is that there a reason this horse is so underpriced. If I were interested in her I would find out what it is.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

loosie said:


> ^Wow! Don't think I'd even pay that for one with wings! Must be like the Bentley or Rolls of the horse world!



Here is an accomplished KWPN, price is over 150.000 EUR. He jumps to 155cm but doesn't seem to have any major international wins (not that it would make a difference to me, I would still be jumping 50cm :smile::smile: ).

https://www.germanhorsecenter.com/horse.html?&no_cache=1&horse=4642&name=Famoso-Gelding&no_cache=1


(I am not sure if we are allowed to post links like this. If we aren't, I apologize)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If that horse was in the US and didn't have something wrong with it, the asking price as a green horse would be in double figures.

https://warmblood-sales.com/dutch-warmblood

In the UK they're more available but that looks to be a nicely made horse, its registered (be interesting to know the sire) and although overbent, it looks to have the sort of action to make it a dressage prospect.

There aren't any photos of it jumping, not even loose jumping, which is a 'thing' with WB's and sport horses, I wonder if maybe it isn't a fan of going over fences?

If you want to do some jumping OP, that's a question you need to ask


----------



## Jj1001 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi all thanks so much for your expertise and feedback, I really appreciate all your help


----------

